# Solved: Help [email protected] problems



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

A friends PC has been infected with [email protected] (virusburst) having followed previous threads on here I have installed and run smitfraudfix plus spybot and adaware. below are the reports, including current HJT report. Can someone have a look at them to ensure all is ok or let me know what needs doing next?

Thanks in advance:up:

SmitFraudFix v2.108

Scan done at 23:16:53.35, 10/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn Angela Podmore\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:26:50, on 10/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn Angela Podmore\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali 10.0
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MacroVirus] C:\Program Files\MacroVirus\MacroVirus.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cmonitor] C:\Program Files\SystemDoctor 2006 Free\startupmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - http://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol023.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ScsiAccess - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE

StartupList report, 10/10/2006, 23:27:36
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn Angela Podmore\Desktop\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn Angela Podmore\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

IgfxTray = C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
HotKeysCmds = C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
IntelMeM = C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
dla = C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
PCMService = "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
DVDSentry = C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
UpdateManager = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
(Default) = 
DSLSTATEXE = C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
DSLAGENTEXE = C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
AVG7_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
AVG7_EMC = C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
ICcontrol = C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
HP Software Update = C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
MacroVirus = C:\Program Files\MacroVirus\MacroVirus.exe -boot
CTRegRun = C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
RemoteControl = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
SunJavaUpdateSched = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
NeroFilterCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
AnyDVD = C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
cmonitor = C:\Program Files\SystemDoctor 2006 Free\startupmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

(Default) =

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Sonic RecordNow! =

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\KYLIES~1.SCR
drivers=

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTPlugin.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[webhelper Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\BTOW Shared Files\btwebcontrol.dll
CODEBASE = http://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol023.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,232 bytes
Report generated in 0.031 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Add remove SystemDoctor - rogue

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cmonitor] C:\Program Files\SystemDoctor 2006 Free\startupmon.exe

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\iccontrol.exe
C:\Program Files\SystemDoctor 2006 Free

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's the latest HJT log post your instructions

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:36:21, on 11/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn Angela Podmore\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali 10.0
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MacroVirus] C:\Program Files\MacroVirus\MacroVirus.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - http://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol023.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FDFC190F-9C68-4C97-9333-019D56F48D70}: NameServer = 212.159.6.10 212.159.6.9
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ScsiAccess - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I would also remove MacroVirus - you have AVG and should only have one active AV

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for you help. As it's not my PC don't know what Macrovirus is, could it be anything to do with the 'virusburst' trojan, in so far as it points you to various spyware products etc?

But happy to unistall it and use HJT to clean it out too.

I have already cleared the restore points as advised in various other threads.

Thanks:up: :up: 

Will mark as solved post answer to this if ok?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You only want one active AV on a system - remove it


----------



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

okey dokey, but it'll have to be later today as it's very early here and I am not at the PC in question.

Thanks again for all your help:up:


----------



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

Macrovirus removed and here is the latest HJT can you just cast a final eye over this please?

C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Media Sniffer\MtdAcq.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech\SAPISVR.EXE
C:\Program Files\MailWasher Pro\MailWasher.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Keith Podmore\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.iomtt.com/
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MtdAcq] C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Media Sniffer\MtdAcq.EXE /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Update Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teknum Systems\update.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LimeWire Acceleration Patch] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\LimeWire Acceleration Patch\LimeWire Acceleration Patch.lnk
O4 - Startup: eTomi Pro On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech\SAPISVR.EXE
O4 - Startup: MailWasherPro.lnk = C:\Program Files\MailWasher Pro\MailWasher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\palmOne\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send Image to Photo Library - file://c:\program files\The Print Shop Photo Pro\Temp\MGI00000.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner371050.cab
O16 - DPF: {C7DB51B4-BCF7-4923-8874-7F1A0DC92277} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://officeint.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc4.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - http://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol023.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FDFC190F-9C68-4C97-9333-019D56F48D70}: NameServer = 212.159.6.10 212.159.6.9
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ScsiAccess - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## rob2910 (Aug 13, 2003)

I think that's about it so thanks again:up: :up: :up:


----------

